# Top Films of the 2010 decade.



## makeoutparadise (Dec 2, 2019)

Its almost 2020.
I wanna Know what Your top 10 films were for the 2010’s 
Post a list and argue your case


----------



## dr_shadow (Dec 2, 2019)

You shouldn't make threads like this before the decade is actually over, I think. What if Rise of Skywalker turns out to be better than Avengers: Endgame?

(It's improbable, but until we've actually seen it, it must be considered a Schrödinger's Movie that is both great and awful at the same time)


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 2, 2019)

mr_shadow said:


> You shouldn't make threads like this before the decade is actually over, I think. What if Rise of Skywalker turns out to be better than Avengers: Endgame?
> 
> (It's improbable, but until we've actually seen it, it must be considered a Schrödinger's Movie that is both great and awful at the same time)


That's the purpose of the edit button isn't it?


----------



## makeoutparadise (Dec 2, 2019)

mr_shadow said:


> You shouldn't make threads like this before the decade is actually over, I think. What if Rise of Skywalker turns out to be better than Avengers: Endgame?
> 
> (It's improbable, but until we've actually seen it, it must be considered a Schrödinger's Movie that is both great and awful at the same time)


I'm getting on ground floor we got 4 weeks left


----------



## dr_shadow (Dec 2, 2019)

~Gesy~ said:


> That's the purpose of the edit button isn't it?



Then can I make a thread about "Top 10 Films of the 21st Century" and keep editing it to the day I die?


----------



## makeoutparadise (Dec 3, 2019)

mr_shadow said:


> Then can I make a thread about "Top 10 Films of the 21st Century" and keep editing it to the day I die?


I mean... we could do it for each decade theoretically. But we shouldn't flood the section like that. This was just gonna be a Christmas/year end thing for people to have fun with.
Do you have top 10 of 2000's?


----------



## Rukia (Dec 3, 2019)

Just for fun.

The Social Network
Drive
The Girl With the Dragon Tattoo
Everybody Wants Some
La La Land
Ex Machina
End of Watch
Logan
Mad Max Fury Road
Spider-man Into the Spider-Verse


----------



## makeoutparadise (Dec 3, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Just for fun.
> 
> The Social Network
> Drive
> ...


Hmmm Spider-man Into the Spider-Verse better than EndGame? Hard agree.


----------



## Djomla (Dec 3, 2019)

Inception
Django Unchained
Warrior
Interstellar
Whiplash
Prisoners
Your Name
Martian
Sicario
Guardians of the Galaxy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 3, 2019)

I'm shocked you can all remember everything you've seen in the past decade. I sure can't, so I'll just list "The VelociPastor", because we all know that it deserves to be #1 all the way through #10.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 3, 2019)

MartialHorror said:


> I'm shocked you can all remember everything you've seen in the past decade. I sure can't, so I'll just list "The VelociPastor", because we all know that it deserves to be #1 all the way through #10.


I always just use google and count the movies that I seen. Cause man..a decade of movies is a lot to comb through.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 3, 2019)

~Gesy~ said:


> I always just use google and count the movies that I seen. Cause man..a decade of movies is a lot to comb through.



Even the ones I have seen I'm not going to automatically remember. I'd probably count "The Wailing" and "Unthinkable" in terms of sheer impact. Those movies left me thinking about them for awhile; I sometimes still do.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 3, 2019)

MartialHorror said:


> Even the ones I have seen I'm not going to automatically remember. I'd probably count "The Wailing" and "Unthinkable" in terms of sheer impact. Those movies left me thinking about them for awhile; I sometimes still do.


Yeah movies that came and went wouldn't be added for me.


----------



## Kroczilla (Dec 4, 2019)

Joker
The wolf of wall street
American hustle
Inception
12 years a slave
Beast of no nation
Fast and furious 7
Tangled
Deadpool
The Avengers


----------



## Swarmy (Dec 4, 2019)

Mind you in NO particular order!

Mad Max Fury Road
Ex Machina
Dredd
Arrival
Life
John Wick
Blade Runner 2049
The Cabin in The Woods
Sicario
Deadpool

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Swarmy (Dec 4, 2019)

MartialHorror said:


> I'm shocked you can all remember everything you've seen in the past decade. I sure can't, so I'll just list "The VelociPastor", because we all know that it deserves to be #1 all the way through #10.


Do like me and go through a list of all 2010s movies! 

Honestly half the movies I was going to list were before 2010...


----------



## Bluebeard (Dec 5, 2019)

1. Mad Max: Fury Road
2. The Wolf of Wall Street
3. The Social Network
4. 12 Years A Slave
5. Boyhood
6. Gone Girl
7. Hereditary
8. Manchester by the Sea
9. Spider-Man: Into the Spider-verse
10. Avengers: Infinity War


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 6, 2019)

Fury Road
Scott Pilgrim
Inception 
Avengers 
John Wick
Fast Five 
Infinity War/Endgame 
Get Out 
Skyfall 

I forgot


----------



## Gerjaffers786 (Dec 6, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Just for fun.
> 
> The Social Network
> Drive
> ...


Yeh the social network is a good movie.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Dec 6, 2019)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Fury Road
> Scott Pilgrim
> Inception
> Avengers
> ...


It doesn’t strictly have to be ten no worries


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 6, 2019)

In that case --

3) Unthinkable: This received mixed reviews and was dumped straight to DVD, yet amusingly, it was the reception that made me appreciate the movie that much more. Michael Sheen plays a terrorist who has been detained by the Government, but claims he's planting three nuclear bombs that are set to go off. Carrie-Anne Moss is an FBI Agent investigating the case and Samuel Jackson plays an interrogator. The movie deals with torture and whether it should be used to extract information. Many commenters didn't like that the movie doesn't really answer the question of whether it's right or wrong, but that's why I loved it. It lets the audience decide, reinforced by its ambiguous ending. I love movies that make me think that way. "Gone, Baby, Gone" is another one that had be questioning what is right or wrong, but that was the last decade.

2) I Saw the Devil: An intense, exciting and nail biting thriller from South Korea about a serial killer who finds himself preyed on by a rogue special agent after killing his fiance. The action scenes are stylishly staged and choreographed. The suspense makes you uncomfortable and every confrontation is satisfying. Yet I think my favorite aspect of this is how bizarre and darkly humorous the story can be, such as how seemingly everyone in this city seems to be some sort of pervert or serial killer -- or their victims. There's also the possibility that the agent might becoming the monster he's fighting. Great stuff.

1) The Wailing: Another South Korean film, this actually scared me. The strange thing is... it starts off more comedic than scary, with the protagonist engaging in goofy shenanigans and having the funniest reactions to grisly or spooky stuff. Yet it turns out that the humor is meant to disarm you for how dark and terrifying the story is about to become. Yet what elevates it over most horror flicks -- even great ones like "Hereditary" or "The Conjuring" -- is that there's a lot of subtle nuances within the story you might not catch the first time. Disturbing implications, creative foreshadowing, every time I've watched the movie I've noticed something new or different. There's a lot of stuff up for debate surrounding the motivations of the characters. 

The problem with these kinds of lists for me is that I've noticed my favorite films are off the beaten path of mainstream American cinema, so don't appear in a lot of "Movies released in whatever year" lists.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## makeoutparadise (Dec 6, 2019)

MartialHorror said:


> In that case --
> 
> 3) Unthinkable: This received mixed reviews and was dumped straight to DVD, yet amusingly, it was the reception that made me appreciate the movie that much more. Michael Sheen plays a terrorist who has been detained by the Government, but claims he's planting three nuclear bombs that are set to go off. Carrie-Anne Moss is an FBI Agent investigating the case and Samuel Jackson plays an interrogator. The movie deals with torture and whether it should be used to extract information. Many commenters didn't like that the movie doesn't really answer the question of whether it's right or wrong, but that's why I loved it. It lets the audience decide, reinforced by its ambiguous ending. I love movies that make me think that way. "Gone, Baby, Gone" is another one that had be questioning what is right or wrong, but that was the last decade.
> 
> ...


This is a great post. I like how you went in depth with the movies you listed.


----------



## wibisana (Dec 6, 2019)

on top of my head
*Fury Road
Blade Runner 2
Winter Soldier
Kungfu Panda 2*
prolly *Joker *if I watched it (i am Batman fanboys, so i am sure it will be)
*Drive
Creed 1 or 2*. 1 is better 2 is formulaic, but Creed 2 hit me hard. I have 3 yo daughter who is very smart but cant speak fluently yet. and Sly's word hit me hard,
edited for the exact part
the rests would be more really subjective like
*Dr Strange
Thor Ragnarocks 
Snowpiercer 
Edge of Tommorow*

tbh my list change all the time

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 6, 2019)

wibisana said:


> on top of my head
> *Fury Road
> Blade Runner 2
> Winter Soldier
> ...



I felt the same way about "Creed", even though it isn't in my own list. The first is better, but the 2nd had moments that threatened to make me cry.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Uncle Acid (Dec 7, 2019)

The first first are in a correct order, but the last five is not. I think The Wailing and Baskin would end up on any of these lists that I made, but I'm not really sure. There's just been an insane amount of fantastic movies this decade, and aside from the five first it's really close between a shitload of movies.

1. The Void
2. The Night Comes for Us
3. Bone Tomahawk
4. The Hateful Eight
5. Blancanieves
The Wailing
Baskin
Mandy
One Cut of the Dead
Revenge



I decided to not include documentaries, but there's been so many fantastic documentaries over the past 10 years that we should all just make my own top 10's of documentaries as well:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Crystal Lake Memories: The Complete History of Friday the 13th
Never Sleep Again: The Elm Street Legacy
Rewind This!
Adjust Your Tracking
Electric Boogaloo: The Wild, Untold Story of Cannon Films
Ray Harryhausen: Special Effects Titan
Video Nasties: Moral Panic, Censorship & Videotape
Herschell Gordon Lewis: The Godfather of Gore
Machete Maidens Unleashed!
Corman's World: Exploits of a Hollywood Rebel





And a few short movies that deserves tons of attention:


*Spoiler*: __ 



1. Yellow
2. Venom: Truth in Journalism
3. Bio-Cop
4. Raging Balls of Steel Justice
5. The Punisher: Dirty Laundry
Brutal Relax
The Final Moments of Karl Brant
Terrifier
The Fisherman

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Dec 8, 2019)

mr_shadow said:


> You shouldn't make threads like this before the decade is actually over, I think. What if Rise of Skywalker turns out to be better than Avengers: Endgame?
> 
> (It's improbable, but until we've actually seen it, it must be considered a Schrödinger's Movie that is both great and awful at the same time)



End Game isnt a top 10 movie so star wars being better is irrelevant


----------



## ~VK~ (Dec 8, 2019)

Venom
Fant4stic
Justice League
Suicide squad
Batman V superman
Man of steel
Green Lantern
Dark Phoenix
The Amazing Spider-man 2
Thor 2

Best movies easy.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 8, 2019)

"The Hateful 8" might be my 4th entry. It didn't get the #1 spot of its year, but I always have this desire to revisit it. A western-themed murder mystery with a great cast trapped in a small in by a blizzard... and it's directed by Quentin Tarantino. It's almost like he made it entirely for me.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Dec 9, 2019)

1. The Irishman 
2. Avengers
3. Creed 1
4. Avengers Endgame
5. Mad Max Fury Road
6. John Wick
7. La La Land
8. Wolf of Wallstreet
9. Inglorious Basterds
10. Django


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Dec 9, 2019)

if you listed a superhero movie in your list please leave


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Dec 9, 2019)

The Killing of a Sacred Deer
Arrival
February or The Blackcoat's Daughter
Annihilation
Upstream Colour
A Ghost Story
The Social Network
Mad Max: Fury Road
The King's Speech
The VVitch



There's a bunch of stuff I've still yet to watch so this is still pretty bare bones. I'm more attached to some entries than to others so there's a lot of room for improvement still

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Bluebeard (Dec 9, 2019)

Nighty the Mighty said:


> if you listed a superhero movie in your list please leave



Shut up Scorsese.


----------



## dr_shadow (Dec 9, 2019)

Nighty the Mighty said:


> if you listed a superhero movie in your list please leave



I guess this is more your taste:


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 9, 2019)

01) Joker
02) John Wick
03) Ex Machina
04) Scott Pilgrim vs. the World
05) Hateful Eight
06) Django Unchained
07) Mad Max: Fury Road
08) Kung Fury
09) Inception
10) Shutter Island


Honorable Mentions: The Revenant, War Machine, Kick-Ass, Nightcrawler, Wolf of Wall Street, and Godzilla King of the Beasts.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Dec 9, 2019)

mr_shadow said:


> I guess this is more your taste:


More creative than most capeshit


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 9, 2019)

If "Iron Man" was released in this decade, it might find its way on my list. I thought about including "Avengers", both Endgame and Infinity War... but they're too 'event'y... They're the types of movies that are at their best when you watch once -- and make no mistake, both experiences were great -- but they start to lose their luster upon multiple viewings. "Iron Man", in my opinion, transcends all of that. But wrong decade.

Honestly, I don't know what the best superhero of the decade is. Most of the Marvel stuff is good, but few I would say I love. "Joker" was great, but it's not really something I think I'd want to revisit any time soon.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Dec 10, 2019)

Logan is capeshit of the decade probably

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 10, 2019)

Forgot about Logan. Gonna give it an honorable mention. It's weird. MCU is easily the most consistent in terms of quality but DC and Fox had the best highs IMO.


----------



## Djomla (Dec 10, 2019)

MartialHorror said:


> "The Hateful 8" might be my 4th entry. It didn't get the #1 spot of its year, but I always have this desire to revisit it. A western-themed murder mystery with a great cast trapped in a small in by a blizzard... and it's directed by Quentin Tarantino. It's almost like he made it entirely for me.



And I know who I got my money on. Yeah, that’s right, Joe Gage, I’m looking at you.
Or we go by my theory, which is the ugliest guy did it. Which makes it you, Joe Gage.
Oh, I fucking knew it! You going to die now, you murdering bastard! Major Warren, please let me send this ugly son of a bitch to hell.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Dec 10, 2019)

I am hella behind on my movies, so this thread will be a great help to catch up.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 10, 2019)

In no order:

Mad Max: Fury Road
The VVitch
Hereditary
I saw the Devil
The Hateful Eight - If this was in order, this would probably be first. It's if Tarantino wrote a movie just for me.
Annihilation
Blade Runner 2049
Nightcrawler
Wolf of Wall Street
Everybody Wants Some!!

Honorable Mentions: Blue Jasmine, Bone Tomahawk, Spider Man: Into the Spiderverse, Logan, Once Upon a Time in Hollywood, Django Unchained, John Wick 1, Get out, Dredd, Arrival, Cabin in the Woods, Sicario, The Man from nowhere, Mandy, The Wailing, Parasite.

No one builds tension as perfectly as South Koreans. No wonder they have the best revenge movies. Haven't seen plenty movies this decade so this could shift a bit.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 13, 2019)

Deathbringerpt said:


> The VVitch



Shit. I can't believe I forgot about this. I actually loved it. The general creepy-erotic vibe was one of the best I've ever experienced in a fictional piece. That last scene alone. 



Deathbringerpt said:


> Annihilation



Wait. Is this one good? Looked like shit from the trailers.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Dec 14, 2019)

Annihilation is a god damned masterpiece. A must see.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 14, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Wait. Is this one good? Looked like shit from the trailers.


Its beautifully shot shit




Anyway throwing my hat in the ring

Drive
Baby driver
The fighter
Thor ragnarok
Whiplash
Fury
Wolf of Wall street
Birdman
Get out
Spiderverse

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gerjaffers786 (Dec 14, 2019)

Zhen Chan said:


> Its beautifully shot shit
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know Whiplash


----------



## Rukia (Dec 14, 2019)

I didn’t rank my ten.  But The Social Network is probably #1 for me.


----------



## Yasha (Dec 14, 2019)

^Not The Lobster?

Here is mine:
1. Blade Runner 2049
2. Joker
3. Gravity
4. The Lobster
5. Toy Story 3
6. I Saw the Devil
7. Rush
8. Black Swan
9. Kimi no Na wa
10. Project Gutenberg

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Parallax (Dec 14, 2019)

i talked about this with stunna and vault and a few others

the only really common films we all had were Drive, Tree of Life, and Mad Max

the rest was all over the place


----------



## Parallax (Dec 14, 2019)

Nighty the Mighty said:


> Logan is capeshit of the decade probably


you're right


----------



## Morglay (Dec 14, 2019)

Whiplash
Birdman
Beasts of no nation
Sicario
The Grand Budapest Hotel
Bohemian Rhapsody
Shutter Island
Sinister
The VVitch
Drive

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## dr_shadow (Dec 15, 2019)

I don't have a ranked order, but I went into the Wikipedia  and picked one movie from each year.

Predators (2010)
3D Sex & Zen: Extreme Ecstasy (2011) [C]*
Dredd (2012)
Saving General Yang (2013) [C]
John Wick (2014)

The Big Short (2015)
Hardcore Henry (2016)
The Sinking City (2017) [C]
Avengers: Infinity War (2018)
The Wandering Earth (2019) [C]

*_ (Not a joke. Going over the list of movies released this year, this was one of like three that I both recall seeing and recall liking. I could have picked Donnie Yen's "Dragon", but I'm going with this one because the notion of a Chinese 3D softcore porno was very original and had us thinking Middle Kingdom cinema might be moving into new territory. It wasn't.)
_
---
Obviously I can only rate movies that I've actually seen, so sometimes a movie wins "by default" because I didn't really see that many in that year.

Ones marked with a [C] are in Chinese and may not have been released in the rest of the world. I also looked over a list of movies shot in my native Swedish, but I didn't see a single one that I thought was the best in its year. Likewise, I don't think I saw a single German-language movie for the whole decade even though I actually understand this language too.

I tried to not pick two movies from the same franchise, which is why you only see one Marvel movie on there.​


----------



## Bluebeard (Dec 15, 2019)

I forgot all about Black Swan somehow. Definitely Top 10.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Dec 19, 2019)

mr_shadow said:


> You shouldn't make threads like this before the decade is actually over, I think. What if Rise of Skywalker turns out to be better than Avengers: Endgame?
> 
> (It's improbable, but until we've actually seen it, it must be considered a Schrödinger's Movie that is both great and awful at the same time)


Update Rotton Tomatoes puts Starwars at a 53% so...yeah nah


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 21, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Shit. I can't believe I forgot about this. I actually loved it. The general creepy-erotic vibe was one of the best I've ever experienced in a fictional piece. That last scene alone.



Dude, the Goat scene at the end was a perfect silent climax. Every piece of dialogue and every word uttered had fucking weight. "Do you want to live deliciously" is the *perfect* Faustian offer and it's probably something that's been written a shit load of times before I saw this movie but it was the first time I ever heard it and it fucking hit.




Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Wait. Is this one good? Looked like shit from the trailers.



It's Alex Garland, dude. If you loved Ex Machina, you'll at least like this movie. It's a dour, depressing movie and it is slow paced but when the scientists get in the spoopy area, it's where the body horror starts and the strange alien horror ends. It's good shit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Parallax (Dec 21, 2019)

fuck you @Yasha


----------



## Yasha (Dec 21, 2019)

Parallax said:


> fuck you @Yasha



Tree of Life sucks, amigo.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 21, 2019)

nah fam


----------



## Gin (Dec 22, 2019)

gone girl
parasite
the ballad of buster scruggs
the disaster artist
the artist
argo
silver linings playbook
spring (2014)
blade runner 2049
cold war
shoplifters

ones i can think of right now off the top of my head, might update later

(not limiting to 10, just trying to recall everything i considered exceptional)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 22, 2019)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Dude, the Goat scene at the end was a perfect silent climax. Every piece of dialogue and every word uttered had fucking weight. "Do you want to live deliciously" is the *perfect* Faustian offer and it's probably something that's been written a shit load of times before I saw this movie but it was the first time I ever heard it and it fucking hit.



My man. My friends and I played up that line constantly for the following couple of weeks.  



Deathbringerpt said:


> It's Alex Garland, dude. If you loved Ex Machina, you'll at least like this movie. It's a dour, depressing movie and it is slow paced but when the scientists get in the spoopy area, it's where the body horror starts and the strange alien horror ends. It's good shit.



Just saw it. I liked it. This guy really digs into how the backgrounds/setting are characters of their own. I thought the mansion in Ex Machina was actually the creepiest thing in the whole movie, and it was the thing that ultimately ends whatshisface's life. He took that shit, dialed it up to 11 in this movie. Good stuff.


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 22, 2019)

Can I just throw The Lighthouse in here? It just dropped and it's by the guy who directed The VVitch. It's.. something and I feel it needs mentioning. I don't watch too many movies and I literally just watched it but I'll definitely remember this one


----------



## makeoutparadise (Dec 24, 2019)

@mr_shadow and anyone who might be interested for comparison
Here are the Top Grossing Films of the decade. 

*2010:* _Toy Story 3 (2010)_
*2011:* 
*2012:* _Marvel's The Avengers (2012)_
*2013:*_ The Hunger Games: Catching Fire (2013)_
*2014: *_American Sniper (2014)_
*2015:* 
*2016:* 
*2017: *
*2018:* _Black Panther (2018)_
*2019: *_Avengers: Endgame (2019)_(tentative)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Uncle Acid (Dec 24, 2019)

American Sniper was a top grossing movie? What the actual fuck.


----------



## wibisana (Dec 24, 2019)

Uncle Acid said:


> American Sniper was a top grossing movie? What the actual fuck.


Clint Eastwood still bankable name


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 26, 2019)

Uncle Acid said:


> American Sniper was a top grossing movie? What the actual fuck.


A transformer movie came out the same year and made over a billion dollars so im calling bullshit


----------



## Mider T (Dec 27, 2019)




----------



## Mider T (Dec 27, 2019)

Uncle Acid said:


> American Sniper was a top grossing movie? What the actual fuck.


I think it set the record for a January release.


----------



## Morglay (Dec 27, 2019)

Holy shit I forgot "_What We Do In The Shadows." _


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 27, 2019)

Morglay said:


> Holy shit I forgot "_What We Do In The Shadows." _



Shit, me too. And Wes Anderson movies. And Black Swan. And a bunch more.


----------



## James Bond (Dec 27, 2019)

Obviously comic book films did insane well this decade so perhaps we should set out some categories?


----------



## makeoutparadise (Dec 27, 2019)

James Bond said:


> Obviously comic book films did insane well this decade so perhaps we should set out some categories?


All up to how you wanna make your posts
I’m not gonna set that up in the Op but feel free to have a post for each genre if you wish


----------



## wibisana (Dec 28, 2019)

Per genre
Comic book animation : into spiderverse. I cant believe i forgot to put this one definitely all time greatest movie ive seen.

Comic live action : Winter soldier. What i like is the fighting is so good. Something Batman cant do because his stupid cape. I would say into spiderverse is way better than WS. So in overall spidever is my top comicbook movie

Animation : Kung Fu Panda 2

Action/adventure : Fury Road

Scifi : Snowpiercer or Edge of tommorow in very close runner up

Horror : A Quiet Place

Comedy (?)tba.I didnt really watch this genre

Drama : Her. I didnt really watch this genre

Sports : Creed 1

Family : Creed 2 for the reasons i gave in previous post

Action/cop stuff (again) : the raid 1/2 or Dredd

Edit
Shit. I forgot to mention blade runner 2.
Whatever genre it was


----------



## Unicornsilovethem (Dec 31, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Wait. Is this one good? Looked like shit from the trailers.


Saw it (Annihilation) last night. I think the best way to describe it is that it was a deeply uncomfortable experience (in a good way). It's labeled a "scifi psychological horror" but I would say there's very little of either scifi or horror - it will just mess with you psychologically. Well worth a watch, but not something I'm burning to watch again.

The top comment on its official youtube trailer:


> Friend: You like liked this movie?
> Me: i don't know
> Friend: did you understand this movie?
> Me: i don't know



And that about covers it.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 31, 2019)

Zhen Chan said:


> A transformer movie came out the same year and made over a billion dollars so im calling bullshit



Yup.



On "American Sniper"'s wikipedia page, it also says something about it being the 2014's highest grossing in the U.S, so maybe it did the best domestically, just not internationally? Seems like a stretch though.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 31, 2019)

I posted this to facebook, it's an expansion of my list that I put here before.

MY FAVORITE FILMS OF THE DECADE (2010-2019)

Before I begin, I should warn you that this will always be a flawed and incomplete list, as I went through so many films that I'm not going to remember everything I watched, especially as I seem to be gravitating towards films that don't register with mainstream American audiences. Furthermore -- some of these movies might not even be my #1 pick of the year. Everything here is something that redefined my tastes in some ways, or at the absolute least, is something I can pick up and watch at anytime. I usually don't pursue movies more than once, so that's a big deal for me. But some movies that I love need to be revisited again before they ever find their way on this list. Others I simply need to gestate on for awhile. Once again, this is my list of FAVORITES, not what I consider to be 'the best'.

6) *It Follows (2014) * - This movie freaked me out because it tapped into my fear of being followed. I used to work the night shift, but loved going on walks, forcing me to do so after the sun went down. Sometimes another night prowler would would be out, walking behind me at a distance and I'd wonder if I was about to get robbed. Sometimes I wondered if they thought I was going to rob them. "It Follows" did not help these feelings one bit. Some have complained that the "rules" are inconsistent, but I think that makes 'it' scarier. I've always assumed that the rules were self imposed, with the seemingly contradictory moments being 'its' way of telling us this.

5) *What We Do in the Shadows (2014)* - This movie wasn't just very funny, it was funny in unpredictable ways. A character would either have a reaction I wasn't quite expecting, or would drop a hilarious line so dryly that I'd almost miss the joke, only to stop the movie a few minutes later to get my laughing under control. Then I would rewind it as watch it again.

4) *The Hateful Eight (2015) *- I'm a huge fan of Quentin Tarantino and "The Hateful Eight" has all of his quirks, stylistic flourishes and polished techniques that one would expect from the movie. But this is also a "closed circle murder mystery", arguably my favorite kind of film... set during a blizzard, my favorite kind of settling... and it's a period piece, more specifically, a western. I love it when my favorite genres take place in other time periods. This movie just seems like it was made for me. Amusingly, "The Kingsman" got the #1 spot in my 2015 list and while I still love it, I've never really revisited it like I did with "The Hateful Eight".

3) *Unthinkable (2010) *- This received mixed reviews and was dumped straight to DVD, yet amusingly, it was the reception that made me appreciate the movie that much more. Michael Sheen plays a terrorist who has been detained by the Government, but claims he's planting three nuclear bombs that are set to go off. Carrie-Anne Moss is an FBI Agent investigating the case and Samuel Jackson plays an interrogator. The movie deals with torture and whether it should be used to extract information. Many commenters didn't like that the movie doesn't really answer the question of whether it's right or wrong, but that's why I loved it. It lets the audience decide, reinforced by its ambiguous ending. I love movies that make me think that way. "Gone, Baby, Gone" is another one that had be questioning what is right or wrong, but that was the last decade.

2)* I Saw the Devil (2010)* - An intense, exciting and nail biting thriller from South Korea about a serial killer who finds himself preyed on by a rogue special agent after killing his fiance. The action scenes are stylishly staged and choreographed. The suspense makes you uncomfortable and every confrontation is satisfying. Yet I think my favorite aspect of this is how bizarre and darkly humorous the story can be, such as how seemingly everyone in this city seems to be some sort of pervert or serial killer -- or their victims. There's also the possibility that the agent might becoming the monster he's fighting. Great stuff. This actually inspired my first script.

1) *The Wailing (2016) *- Another South Korean film, this actually scared me. The strange thing is... it starts off more comedic than scary, with the protagonist engaging in goofy shenanigans and having the funniest reactions to grisly or spooky stuff. Yet it turns out that the humor is meant to disarm you for how dark and terrifying the story is about to become. Yet what elevates it over most horror flicks -- even great ones like "Hereditary" or "The Conjuring" -- is that there's a lot of subtle nuances within the story you might not catch the first time. Disturbing implications, creative foreshadowing, every time I've watched the movie I've noticed something new or different. There's a lot of stuff up for debate surrounding the motivations of the characters. I could write essays on my own theories. Not everyone will 'get it'. My Dad certainly didn't. The movie runs much longer than horror usually does, being over 2 and a half hours long, but I was so enthralled I only noticed... before I actually started watching it... "The Wailing" isn't just my favorite movie of the decade, it's probably in my "Top 10 favorites of ALL TIME".

If I think of anything else, I'll add it. I thought of including "Train to Busan (2016)", but while I did love it, I've only seen it once and I'm not sure it left as big of an impact as everything else here...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dr_shadow (Dec 31, 2019)

Ok, my movie of the decade is Avengers: Infinity War (2018).

It's predictable, but I think true. I couldn't justify giving the gold medal to anyone else.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mider T (Dec 31, 2019)

mr_shadow said:


> Ok, my movie of the decade is Avengers: Infinity War (2018).
> 
> It's predictable, but I think true. I couldn't justify giving the gold medal to anyone else.


Endgame.


----------



## dr_shadow (Dec 31, 2019)

Mider T said:


> Endgame.



I was bored by the slow pace during the first half of Endgame. Plus *dat ending *in IW.

I've said before that to me Infinity War is "The Empire Strikes Back" and Endgame is "Return of the Jedi".


----------



## Unicornsilovethem (Dec 31, 2019)

Mider T said:


> Endgame.


IW is much better than EG.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CrownedEagle (Jan 1, 2020)

1- Avengers I.W
2- Your Name (Kimi no Nawa)
3- Zootopia
4- Get Out
5- Godzilla (KOM)
6- The Avengers
7- Gone Girl
8 -Captain America: The Winter Soldier
9- Creed
10 - Get Out
11- Inside Out
12- Revenant
13 - Dead Pool
14 - 12 Years a Slave
15 - It
16 - Black Panther
17 - Wonder Woman
18 - Spider Man Into the Verse
19 - Joker
20 - Logan

No particular order

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Yasha (Jan 2, 2020)

Infinity War is a perfect ending to the whole Marvel franchise. Endgame is redundant. Time travel to undo everything is for pussy.


----------

